# Na vzmachu



## inbetweenwords

Ahoj všem!
Mohl by mi někdo vysvětlit, co to znamená tahle věta:

"Minulý týden jsem vydělal na vzmachu dolaru."

Nechápu to _na vzmachu_...


----------



## bibax

*vzmach, rozmach, vzestup* = increase, aggrandizement, boom, boost;


----------



## inbetweenwords

Díky za odpověď.
Takže v podstatě to znamená, že vydělal velkou spoustu dolarů?


----------



## bibax

Ano, asi koupil dolar vloni za 17 Kč a letos v červnu ho prodal za 22 Kč. Na jednom dolaru vydělal 5 Kč. Doufám, že to uvede do daňového přiznání.

BTW, bucks jsou babky v českých překladech.


----------



## werrr

Ne.

Znamená to, že vydělal na změně směnného kursu dolaru. Dolary nakoupil, když byly levné, a prodal, když nabyly na ceně. Z toho plyne, že zisk nebyl v dolarech. O velikosti zisku to nic neříká.

*Vzmach* je od sloves *vzmáhat se*.


----------



## inbetweenwords

Ale to nutně souvisí se směnou peněz?

(btw, je to věta, kterou řekl Stanislav Gross)


----------



## winpoj

Nesouvisí to nutně se směnou peněz. Ba naopak: Použití slova vzmach v uvedené větě působí dost neobvykle. Běžnější by bylo říct něco jako "vydělat na posílení dolaru, zhodnocení dolaru apod."


----------



## inbetweenwords

Díky moc všem!
Abych si byla úplně jistá, mohl by někdo tu větu přeložit do angličtiny?


----------



## bibax

Uvedl jsem jen nejjednodušší příklad, jak se dalo vydělat. Jiná možnost byla koupit např. dům na Floridě, což by mi ke Standovi pasovalo.

(Mimochodem koruna už zase roste proti dolaru.)

Vzmach je opravdu dost neobvyklé slovo. Většinou se říká "tvůrčí vzmach".



> Vzmach je od slovesa vzmáhat se.


Také jsem to chtěl napsat, ale červená kontrolka zablikala. Jak se může *h* změnit na *ch*? Nakonec jsem dospěl k názoru, že _vzmach_ a _rozmach_ jsou od _(roz)máchnout_ (_vzmáchnouti_ se příliš nepoužívá).


----------



## inbetweenwords

Gross opravdu koupil dům na Floridě?

(Neptám se proto, že jsem zvědavá, ale proto, že znát kontext by mohlo pomahat s překladem...)


----------



## winpoj

Čistě v zájmu kontextu: Koupil. Celkově je tento bývalý premiér podezřelý, byť nikoli usvědčený z různých nekalostí. Z politiky musel odejít, když nedokázal vysvětlit, kde vzal peníze na byt - a to bylo jen pár melounů. Potom ale v pozici prostého advokátního koncipienta vydělal asi sto milionů jediným obchodem s akciemi....


----------



## werrr

bibax said:


> Jak se může *h* změnit na *ch*?


To by nebyl takový problém, hlásková změna čehokoliv na *ch* je běžná expresivní hlásková změna.


> Nakonec jsem dospěl k názoru, že _vzmach_ a _rozmach_ jsou od _(roz)máchnout_ (_vzmáchnouti_ se příliš nepoužívá).


Ale souhlasím, že toto bude asi pravděpodobnější původ. Souvislost se slovesem *vzmáhat* neobstojí ve srovnání se slovy *namáhat* a *námaha*.
Jen nevím, odkud se vzalo sloveso *máchat*. Z *mávat*? Z *makat*? Nebo dokonce z *máčet*?


----------



## bibax

Podle Václava Machka je *máchati* _ch_-ová odvozenina od 1. mávati (odtud postverbale *mach*), 2. mákati/máčati (< močiti/moknouti), 3. marati (cf. rus. марать) = špiniti, mazati.

Ten třetí význam jsem neznal, to je asi něco krajového.

Od mach (jedním machem) je šmahem, zde se naopak ch změnilo v h, což je vybočení z rodiny slov (říká Machek).

BTW, samotný prof. Machek < Mach, což je asi _"ch-ový"_ Matěj.


----------

